# Furry attitude



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


----------



## alexsbabybear (Sep 15, 2010)

Only here lol


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

iv noticed, whats up with that?


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


 
Yeah seriously. I always thought that liking animal-head people automatically molded you into one kind of person too. What is up with those assholes anyways. They must not be TRUE furries


----------



## Aegis (Sep 15, 2010)

Trolls be trollin.
Furs can be mean.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

isnt being a troll and a fur at the same time kinda a paradox @.@ i dunt like mean furs makes me sad


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


 You're right, most furs are hugboxing faggots. Thank God they don't hang around here.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

cant imagaine why they wouldent


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


You just get here from DeviantART or something?  Not every furry is a cutesy-wutesy bundle of OMGKAWAIIXD, just how lots of other groups of people aren't all made up of the same exact person.  

The fandom isn't communist; not everyone is the same.  Although it is just as depressing.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to Trollaffinity!
Leave your thin skin at the door or prepare to be judged.

In all seriousness, not all of us are rainbow-shitting, happy fuzzballs. Not all of us are friendly. Deal with it.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> You just get here from DeviantART or something?


 
Wait, who said dA was a nice place for Furries?  Ok, you may not have said that, but that's what I got from it, Your only sanctuary there is your own profile, other furries' profiles,and  fur-friendlies' profiles, thats it.  Even then, you're not 100% safe from trolling.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Wait, who said dA was a nice place for Furries?  Ok, you may not have said that, but that's what I got from it, Your only sanctuary there is your own profile, other furries' profiles,and  fur-friendlies' profiles, thats it.  Even then, you're not 100% safe from trolling.


 
DA is filled with huge bubbles of people in a never-ending circle jerk of a hugbox.  Nothing mean will ever reach their ears, and if it does, they all freak out and start 'supporting' each other through the 'troll attack.'  It seems that the OP was expecting the same sort of thing here.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

wow this is funny. internet comminutys really brings out the true nature of humanity.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> wow this is funny. internet comminutys really brings out the true nature of humanity.


 
Hy00mans suck. We should kill them all and let furries rule the world.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> wow this is funny. internet comminutys really brings out the true nature of humanity.


 
Wow this is funny.  Internet communities really bring out how naive young people are.

FAF is for people who realize they can be a part of some silly internet subculture and not demand that no harm or ill feelings ever touch them.  While not trying to be _too_ much of an asshole, it really is the kind of people like you, coming in and demanding free hugs and kisses and flowers for everyone and you can't curse because that's naughty, that make the people that hang out here more than a little intolerant of that behavior.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 15, 2010)

YiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiff


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

The same attitude of an animal lover.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello welcome to FAF where everything is sunshine and rainbows


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

so what exactly is wrong with that behavior? dident your mommie ever teach you to say please and thank you? being an asshole for the sake of being an asshole is retarded. id understand if someone was actually doing something they really shouldn't  but whats the point in being intolerant to someone simply because they are trying to be nice.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone can be mean, doesn't matter if there a furry or not, Where human. errrr, at least some people here think they arent.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> so what exactly is wrong with that behavior? dident your mommie ever teach you to say please and thank you? being an asshole for the sake of being an asshole is retarded. id understand if someone was actually doing something they really shouldn't  but whats the point in being intolerant to someone simply because they are trying to be nice.


 
Please start spelling correctly.
Please start punctuating properly.
Please start capitalizing properly.
Please stop thinking that everyone will be your most bestest cuddliest i wuv u fwend ever.
Please realize that you are mostly alone in that mindset here.
Please don't demand that I abide by your ridiculous outlook on life.

Thank you.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

wow riley yous make me giggle. so let me answer your requests in the same mature fasion.
no
no
no
never did
im not
never did

thank you


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> no
> no
> no


 
Are you incapable of it or something? Or are you the 12-year-old child who just does the opposite of what his parents are saying because THAT'LL SHOW 'EM.

Also, read my post here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78139-Instructions


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> isnt being a troll and a fur at the same time kinda a paradox @.@



oh my gosh a troll with hobbies that coincide with my own

the sky is falling

i hope trolls don't like star trek that would be _crazy_

(Also I totally misread OP's name. You can guess.)


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> wow riley yous make me giggle. so let me answer your requests in the same mature fasion.
> no
> no
> no
> ...


 
I just read something hilarious and now all that joy is gone.  You sucked the joy out of me.  That's the real reason not everyone is so happy and bubbly as you; you've stolen their joy to fuel yourself.  

It's like how some people have to eat more, but instead of getting fatter while everyone else still has food, people like you steal all the joy and become the happiest people ever while everyone else becomes bitter and resenting.  It's the circle of joy.  


In case you think I'm just being an asshole again, you're probably right.  You wondered why not every furry was "extreamly nice, very playful, and cute."  There isn't an answer to that.  Furries are still humans.  Humans are complete assholes.  To me, your unbridled cuteness is you being an asshole.  It's annoying and grating on my nerves, just as my cynicism and sarcasm must be to yours.  That's just how it goes.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

ooo i get it its the projectionist effect. you desire to call yourself not an asshole so much that yuo think everyon else is an asshole even if all theyve done is be nice


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> ooo i get it its the projectionist effect. you desire to call yourself not an asshole so much that yuo think everyon else is an asshole even if all theyve done is be nice


 
Great theory, except you missed the part where I blatantly called myself an asshole.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

Here, in words you can understand.

u dumb


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> YiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiffYiffyiffyiffyiff



Best post in this entire thread. But what the hell is with most furries  and this hugbox mentality anyway? And _no_, there is no common fur  attitude that we should have. If you're looking for cute nice friendly  place where everyone shits rainbows and sunshine then maybe look  somewhere else?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> ooo i get it its the projectionist effect. you desire to call yourself not an asshole so much that yuo think everyon else is an asshole even if all theyve done is be nice



There's no such thing as the "projectionist effect." Stop making stupid shit up, and stop typing like a chimp with down syndrome.


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Uh whitenoise how bout you get a educated before you talk. Freud came up with the idea of projection[/FONT] as a defense mechanism. I r educated


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]Uh whitenoise how bout you get a educated before you talk. Freud came up with the idea of projection[/FONT] as a defense mechanism. I r educated



But he never called it the projectionist effect you tit, no one ever has :V .


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

And he skips over my post~



lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]Uh whitenoise how bout you get a educated before you talk. Freud came up with the idea of projection[/FONT] as a defense mechanism. I r educated


 
Do you also agree that you hate your father because he gets to fuck your mom and you don't?


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

yep thats exactly why i hated my dad, i was so damn jelous T.T whitenoise i guess your right there, it was just easyer to say that then explaining the defense thing.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

You could have just called it freud's projection theory. You still would have been wrong, but not as embarrassingly :V .


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

how was i wrong? he may know hes an asshole but that doesnt change that hes projecting that idea to everyone else inorder to justify his actions.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> how was i wrong? he may know hes an asshole but that doesnt change that hes projecting that idea to everyone else inorder to justify his actions.


 
Whoah, whoah, slow down, whoah.  Whoah.  My hypocrisy alert is going off at maximum power.  You said in your first post you wondered why not everyone was just like you.  "hes projecting that idea to everyone else inorder to justify his actions."  Tell me how you aren't doing this.  I said that everyone is an asshole to someone else.  You're going "Look at me!  I'm so nice!  Be exactly like me or you suck!"

Calm down now, and maybe rethink your overall statement.  Maybe change it into one you can actually defend.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you know that you could hold down the shift key with your pinkie while typing another letter to make it a capital letter? It's true!


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

wow you obiously have a misunderstanding of how projection works. generaly its when people know they are doing something bad and think everyone else does the samething inorder to justify themselves doing it. iv never seen nor heard of an instance in which people project good as a deffence mechinaism. normaly we just call these people naive. also i never once said you guys should be just like this or you suck. i said i thought this was how furs where, and i was wrong. i never said you should be that way or anything of the sorts. please keep up with the conversation, and sweety stop trying to change what i said. i mean really i love how you use quotations on the look at me part where you will not find anything like that comeing from me. so failed hypocrisy, failed in overall statements just fail in general.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

ugh, I can't take anyone seriously when they type as you do. Also, this may be a shock, but pretty much the only people that follow Freudian theories at this point are people in literature (it's true! and hilarious.) You've also come to the wrong place. It isn't that everyone here is complete assholes with no redeeming feature. If you care to look and really understand the forum you will see quite a lot of kindness around here. If you come and expect everyone to act bubbly and cute like all the furs you know, then you will be sorely mistaken. 
People on FAF do not sugar coat. they are harsh and blunt. In the end that means all the furs expecting "omg furs are so cute and fuzzy and nice and no one says anything mean" get butthurt and cry troll because they can not take honest, blunt, conversation. 

You are projecting. "Furs are cute" is a bias that you have, projecting "troll" on anyone that doesn't fit in the round peg.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> wow riley yous make me giggle. so let me answer your requests in the same mature fasion.
> no
> no
> no
> ...


Correct grammar is most definitely something you should look into. A well-made, organized post does not generate as much hate as an unorganized, erroneous post.

Also, if you think it's trolly here, go to facepunch and learn to man-up. Sadly, most furries aren't capable of this.


----------



## Riley (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> wow you obiously have a misunderstanding of how projection works. generaly its when people know they are doing something bad and think everyone else does the samething inorder to justify themselves doing it. iv never seen nor heard of an instance in which people project good as a deffence mechinaism.


I never tried to justify anything.  I called you annoying because you are annoying.  Does this make me an asshole?  Most likely.



lingga said:


> normaly we just call these people naive.


I already called you naive a few posts back.  Keep up.



lingga said:


> also i never once said you guys should be just like this or you suck. i said i thought this was how furs where, and i was wrong. i never said you should be that way or anything of the sorts.


That's what your entire first post is about.



lingga said:


> please keep up with the conversation, and sweety stop trying to change what i said.


Sweety?  Are you under the impression that I'm a girl?  (Spoilers, I'm not.)



lingga said:


> i mean really i love how you use quotations on the look at me part where you will not find anything like that comeing from me. so failed hypocrisy, failed in overall statements just fail in general.


 You're right, if that really was supposed to be you, I would have needed to make the spelling appropriately atrocious.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> how was i wrong? he may know hes an asshole but that doesnt change that hes projecting that idea to everyone else inorder to justify his actions.



Because he never denied being an asshole. Psychological projection or projection bias is a psychological defense mechanism where *a person unconsciously denies their own attributes, thoughts, and emotions, *which are then ascribed to the outside world, such as to the weather, a tool, or to other people. Thus, it involves imagining or projecting that others have those feelings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Correct grammar is most definitely something you should look into. A well-made, organized post does not generate as much hate as an unorganized, erroneous post.
> 
> Also, if you think it's trolly here, go to facepunch and learn to man-up. Sadly, most furries aren't capable of this.


 
This man speaks the truth.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2010)

This one is even worse.

augh


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

aeiou


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> aeiou



+1


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't know furries had to act a certain way...oh wait never mind. 

If you can't handle the truth, you might as well sit in a box all day or something.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> I didn't know furries had to act a certain way...oh wait never mind.
> 
> If you can't handle the truth, you might as well sit in a box all day or something.



I know Schrodinger has a free one, just a one previous user, some cat or something.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> +1


 
brbrbrbrbrbrbr


----------



## lingga (Sep 15, 2010)

you know i like that idea let me just go get a box to crawl in ill see ya later


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


 
You haven't seen anything yet.  Go check out the FacePunch furries forum.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> you know i like that idea let me just go get a box to crawl in ill see ya later


 
We'll make sure that one of us sets the box on fire. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

This whole thread is just another materialization of this:

"Hi, im new, i found out that lotsa furrys r asholes. cant we al jus gt along?"

"No. [insert 'Furries are not hugboxes.' here]. We're all assholes, grow up."

Then, each side continues to bicker _incessantly_ about whether furries should be friendly or assholes.

Both sides are stupid. Side 1; there will be assholes like on any side. You DO need to grow up and accept that most of the world is full of shitheads, and you cannot change it. Side 2, stop being an asshole, side 1 was only trying to explain his difficulties like every other damn fur on this forum.

God, each time I see this argument, it's like seeing a horrid movie over and over again.


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2010)

Gosh, this newfag is a lively one!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 15, 2010)

OP, learn to fuckin' spell... >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]Uh whitenoise how bout you get a educated before you talk. Freud came up with the idea of projection[/FONT] as a defense mechanism. I r educated


 
Freud was an egotistical jackass with a lot of retarded assumptions based upon the human condition. :V
Anyone who belives he was the messiah of psychology should be taken out into a back yard and put down with a shotgun.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Freud was an egotistical jackass with a lot of retarded assumptions based upon the human condition. :V


 
EVERYTHING = PENIS.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Freud was an egotistical jackass with a lot of retarded assumptions based upon the human condition. :V



And now he's mostly parodied and insulted because of it. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> EVERYTHING = PENIS.


 
It could be assumed that he had a fetish for penises. :V


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It could be assumed that he had a fetish for penises. :V


 
IIRC the man was a fucking sick freak with his wife.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> IIRC the man was a fucking sick freak with his wife.



Dude...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> IIRC the man was a fucking sick freak with his wife.


And all the while, he was imagining that his wife was his mother.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

Furry attitude?  Umm...

Furry fandom is an interest.  Interest â‰  attitude.  Not all motorcyclists are outlaw bikers.

In fact, some day i'll make a too-long-to-read WALL-OF-TEXT sort of thread ranting about interests vs. the subcultures that form around them.  Not today.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> And all the while, he was imagining that his wife was his mother.


 
lol Oedipus complex.


----------



## Jude (Sep 15, 2010)

We're a variety.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Whyyyyy did I miss this threadddddddd.

I hope OP forgot to cut air holes into the box he crawled into.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Whyyyyy did I miss this threadddddddd.
> 
> I hope OP forgot to cut air holes into the box he crawled into.


 
Someone needs to throw the box into the nearest deep body of water.  Just to be safe.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Someone needs to throw the box into the nearest deep body of water.  Just to be safe.


 
Mariana Trench?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]


 

people will always be mean
there are always some people who are nice

end of story


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

It's one of these threads again. It's the same fucking shit all over again. 

1. Newfag posts retarded post
2. FAF users proceed to troll him and rip him a new one
3. Newfag never posts again
4. Rinse, lather, repeat.
5. ???
6. Profit!

Well, I guess it's a good way to filter out the undesirables from this place, but fuck you guys are assholes.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Well, I guess it's a good way to filter out the undesirables from this place, but fuck you guys are assholes.


 
It is ultimately more rewarding to be mean and newfag-o-phobic most of the time.  You can always be nice to people later after you've decided that they aren't vapid spooge-sponges or whatever and are WORTH being nice to.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah i noticed theres alot of d bags here but hey everyones different. its kinda like sitting in the mud with a bunh of peasants outside of a castle, and all u hear about is how nice it is in there, and one day they let u in and its nice, but theres also a bunch of dix walkin around who just refuse to like you. those guys suck and are not fun imho. but hey haterz gonna hate and sometimes you just gotta live and let live i guess.

on a brighter note, i had a great day! how was yours mr/mrs OP? hope it was nice=)


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 15, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> yeah i noticed theres alot of d bags here but hey everyones different. its kinda like sitting in the mud with a bunh of peasants outside of a castle, and all u hear about is how nice it is in there, and one day they let u in and its nice, but theres also a bunch of dix walkin around who just refuse to like you. those guys suck and are not fun imho. but hey haterz gonna hate and sometimes you just gotta live and let live i guess.


Protip: Think of FAF like a fraternity. You have to prove yourself worthy of our acceptance.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 15, 2010)

I am the nicest guy in the whole fandom :V


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Protip: Think of FAF like a fraternity. You have to prove yourself worthy of our acceptance.


 
lol prove yourself? for what? your acceptance? lol atleast from my standpoint, the acceptance of someone too primal and brutish to accept others cause theyre different means that 

your "acceptance" = an old tire filled with poo, and lit on fire.

as i can only speak for myself, all i can say is no one needs anybodys acceptance to be allowed to be who they want to be. if the OP wants to give a horse a handjob, i say go for it. u don't need 

anyones approval. (except mabey the horse. but come on id take a had job without question about 99% of the time)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I am the nicest guy in the whole fandom :V


 
FUCK YOU, I'M THE NICEST GUY IN THE FANDOM.

Oh wait a minute...


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> yeah i noticed theres alot of d bags here but hey everyones different. its kinda like sitting in the mud with a bunh of peasants outside of a castle, and all u hear about is how nice it is in there, and one day they let u in and its nice, but theres also a bunch of dix walkin around who just refuse to like you. those guys suck and are not fun imho. but hey haterz gonna hate and sometimes you just gotta live and let live i guess.
> 
> on a brighter note, i had a great day! how was yours mr/mrs OP? hope it was nice=)


 I think I hurt myself..


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> lol prove yourself? for what? your acceptance? lol atleast from my standpoint, the acceptance of someone too primal and brutish to accept others cause theyre different means that
> 
> your "acceptance" = an old tire filled with poo, and lit on fire.


You misunderstood what I said completely. It's not about accepting differences at all. We're incredibly tolerant of differences here (outside of the most extreme things). The point I was making is that new users here need to prove that they're worthy of our respect before we'll give it to them. So many people join here, and then act completely stupid that we generally just assume that any new user will follow that pattern. If a newbie proves that they aren't a fuckwit, then he will get accepted. If he fails to, he'll get treated poorly because we don't fucking want him acting stupid on our forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> yeah i noticed theres alot of d bags here but hey everyones different. its kinda like sitting in the mud with a bunh of peasants outside of a castle, and all u hear about is how nice it is in there, and one day they let u in and its nice, but theres also a bunch of dix walkin around who just refuse to like you. those guys suck and are not fun imho. but hey haterz gonna hate and sometimes you just gotta live and let live i guess.
> 
> on a brighter note, i had a great day! how was yours mr/mrs OP? hope it was nice=)


 


gawd the RED SQUIGGLY LINES, THEY'RE ALL OVER THE PLACE

and wtf is this

also we tolerate newfags till the newfag show they are an idiot.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> also we tolerate newfags till the newfag show they are an idiot.


We may tolerate newfags until they prove to be idiots, but that doesn't mean we respect them. Correct?

I have a bit of a problem expressing my point at times.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> We may tolerate newfags until they prove to be idiots, but that doesn't mean we respect them. Correct?
> 
> I have a bit of a problem expressing my point at times.


 
don't we all. 

Anyway you can cry about how people should be free to be themselves until the cows come home, it's still a social constuct, People are free to be themselves. they are free to be creepy little fuckers that weird everyone out. Those people end up living reclusive and alone because they can not be accepted by the group. People will always need to adjust behavior to go along with the group, we are social creatures. If it takes too much change, a new group would be better for them. 
With FAF a newbie is free to be as retarded as they like, however the group in general will not accept them, and will not make the stay pleasant because they are disrupting the group dynamic.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> as i can only speak for myself, all i can say is no one needs anybodys acceptance to be allowed to be who they want to be. if the OP wants to give a horse a handjob, i say go for it. u don't need
> 
> anyones approval. (except mabey the horse. but come on id take a had job without question about 99% of the time)


 
You should note that your own logic should support anybody's desire to be an asshole just as much.
Yes, people don't need approval to be whatever they want to be inside their own heads. Unfortunately, this forum exists outside of one's own head. It's more complicated dealing with other people. If someone just randomly started giving a horse a handjob right in front of me, I'd knock his ass out. The majority of bystanders would be glad.

Frankly, if you don't care what we think then why shouldn't we be assholes?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> We may tolerate newfags until they prove to be idiots, but that doesn't mean we respect them. Correct?
> 
> I have a bit of a problem expressing my point at times.


 I dunno, I still dont respect folks who been here longer than me or in seats of authority, but I'm doing fine without the need to be respected


----------



## Xenke (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey.

Hey FAF.

Can we have a thread where people actually say which posters they like? :V

We could put it in forum games.

Since it would be full of attention whoring.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

lol this thread


----------



## Ben (Sep 16, 2010)

*For Linnga:*

OP, you really are going to have to give examples of the behavior you're talking about. If you mean the behavior found in this thread, it's mainly because they want to antagonize you for amusement. Your poor grammar, spelling, and need to stray away from the default forum font gives the impression that you're naive and easy to mess with. I think people who pride themselves on being trolls are kind of dumb (unless the point of their bit is to be such a transparent troll, that they're effective on a different level), but not everyone who's mean is a troll-- in fact, many people aren't. Some people just have a low tolerance for stupidity, and you can't really blame them for that. Frankly, people who are either incredibly nice or incredibly mean both make bad friends.

*For (mostly) everyone else:*

As unable as any of you seem to be in finding a synonym for "hugbox", I would like to point out that the posts in this thread aren't really that far removed from the same group-think mentality you guys enjoy critcizing. 3 pages of everyone patting each other on the back and going "Heh, yeah, we're those big mean trolls you're talking about, what you gonna do about it stupid?" I do agree the OP is being foolish, but making yourselves look stupid and acting like a tough guy who felt his ears burning isn't really helping anything. A picture is painted where the OP is the fluffy, innocent furry, and FAF are the big mean bullies, without addressing the gray area, and by that point it's just trite, and like every other thread where a clueless newbie wanders in and questions why some people are mean.

Basically, consider how jerking each other off over how you're all trolls can be really similar to hugging each other because a big gross bully said harsh things to you on the internet.


----------



## maywire (Sep 16, 2010)

55555


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> You should note that your own logic should support anybody's desire to be an asshole just as much.
> Yes, people don't need approval to be whatever they want to be inside their own heads. Unfortunately, this forum exists outside of one's own head. It's more complicated dealing with other people. If someone just randomly started giving a horse a handjob right in front of me, I'd knock his ass out. The majority of bystanders would be glad.
> 
> Frankly, if you don't care what we think then why shouldn't we be assholes?


 

I dont mean to imply that you shouldnt be an asshole. =) if u want to put your ass hat on and run around fartin out your mouth, by all means do so. Ive already made it clear that things said on the internet by d bags who wont accept someone because of their differences really dont count for anything.

Let me just note however that being an asshole, atleast in my opinion, does not really help when trying to talk tp someone. For example, cynicalciro or whatever his name is  makes a good number of posts here, however, for the majority, hes just being a dick. He even states how much of a dick he is in his sig. 

Just because this is the internet and you can say what you please doesnt meqn be a dick. Use some self control please.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I dont mean to imply that you shouldnt be an asshole. =) if u want to put your ass hat on and run around fartin out your mouth, by all means do so. Ive already made it clear that things said on the internet by d bags who wont accept someone because of their differences really dont count for anything.
> 
> Let me just note however that being an asshole, atleast in my opinion, does not really help when trying to talk tp someone. For example, cynicalciro or whatever his name is  makes a good number of posts here, however, for the majority, hes just being a dick. He even states how much of a dick he is in his sig.
> 
> Just because this is the internet and you can say what you please doesnt meqn be a dick. Use some self control please.


 
We are such horrible people. -sniff-

We should feel so very bad. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> FUCK YOU, I'M THE NICEST GUY IN THE FANDOM.
> 
> Oh wait a minute...


 Paradox!

OP furry is a hobby, that means you are free to be any kind of person you wanna be, however that does not mean we have to tolerate or accept you if you start acting like an idiot.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I dont mean to imply that you shouldnt be an asshole. =) if u want to put your ass hat on and run around fartin out your mouth, by all means do so. Ive already made it clear that things said on the internet by d bags who wont accept someone because of their differences really dont count for anything.
> 
> Let me just note however that being an asshole, atleast in my opinion, does not really help when trying to talk tp someone. For example, cynicalciro or whatever his name is  makes a good number of posts here, however, for the majority, hes just being a dick. He even states how much of a dick he is in his sig.
> 
> Just because this is the internet and you can say what you please doesnt meqn be a dick. Use some self control please.


I'm sorry the same shit applies in real life


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to say no. Then again, I'm considered "weird" in the fandom.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 16, 2010)

lingga said:


> [FONT=&quot]So Iâ€™m curious if you guys think thereâ€™s a common fur attitude that highly what a furry should fall close to.  I always thought there was, most furs I met where extreamly nice, very playful, and cute. Its only recently iv met mean and trolling furs @.@  I never new furs could have such a bad side to them. Makes me kinda sad.[/FONT]



furries are humans, therefor we will behave like humans, have the same attitudes as humans etc etc.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Ive already made it clear that things said on the internet by d bags who wont accept someone because of their differences really dont count for anything.
> 
> Just because this is the internet and you can say what you please doesnt meqn be a dick. Use some self control please.


 
I would like to make it clear that people who are infinitely accepting of others are pointless because they have the least to contribute.

I mean, I'm not sure the purpose of your posts. If it's just to say that people should all just accept eachother, there's a simple answer: no. There is a simple reason why: because we're all different.

The OP posts with a ton of spelling and grammar mistakes, and he expects a happy hugbox welcome. Obviously all wrong. Clearly, there is some emphasis on proper use of language, and critical thought. Maybe people are being dicks about it, but so what? The options are laid down straight and blunt: 1) Smarten up, or 2) Leave. It couldn't be more clear, and that's self control.

What's the "furry attitude"? I would say "Obsessive."
That's about true for any fandom though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 16, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I would like to make it clear that people who are infinitely accepting of others are pointless because they have the least to contribute.
> 
> I mean, I'm not sure the purpose of your posts. If it's just to say that people should all just accept eachother, there's a simple answer: no. There is a simple reason why: because we're all different.
> 
> ...



Define "Obsessive".

I don't obsess over anything in the fandom.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 16, 2010)

This is cheesy and stupid, but I've found a correlation between this problem and a wolf/dog pack.

Overtly submissive wolves will be abused by other members until they learn to become more aggressive and dominant members of the pack or face becoming loners, or just having themselves bred out of the gene pool (i.e. no sex).

Overtly aggressive wolves will get their asses handed to them to make them more submissive and productive members of the pack.

So it's like a balance thing. You have to be nearest the middle of the spectrum to be accepted.


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Let me just note however that being an asshole, atleast in my opinion, does not really help when trying to talk tp someone. For example, cynicalciro or whatever his name is  makes a good number of posts here, however, for the majority, hes just being a dick. *He even states how much of a dick he is in his sig.*


 
Since I couldn't actually find any posts by Cirno in the past pages, and my signature has the word dick in it, I'm going to pretend your were talking about me.  Maybe I'm right?

I could say a lot in response to your post, but the part I bolded is what caught my attention the most:
Really?  Just...really?  I... Man I don't even know what to say about that.  I can understand if you've never heard of Philip K. Dick or read anything by him, but just how the hell did you get something along the lines of "I AM A DICK!" from a name?  I figured it was pretty obvious it was a name in the first place.  I just-I'm confused now.  And sad.  Go read Ubik, the book where that quote's from.  Or just, I dunno, could you explain your thought process?  I'm not trying to be an ass here, I seriously want to know how you came to "he even states how much of a dick he is in his sig" from the words "Philip K. Dick."

Or if that wasn't directed at me, carry on then.


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2010)

Am I the only one here that finds MaxTheWolf's posts fucking impossible to read?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

OP, being a furry can be whatever you want it to be as only you can define yourself. you do not need the acceptance of anyone to do so.

and riley nope, not you i swear his name is something like well i cant say or the mods will get angry. i don't believe he has posted on this thread.


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 16, 2010)

It'll probably fall somewhere around generally nice, playful, want-to-know-them-more; on the other side of the fence, there are those who generally don't care, are neutral, and are the not-wanting-to-get-to-know-them-better.

Basically, there are nice people and there aren't.  In a group this large you're going to find both types.  Majority hopefully being the more positive one.


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Am I the only one here that finds MaxTheWolf's posts fucking impossible to read?


 No.



MaxTheWolf said:


> OP, being a furry can be whatever you want it to be as only you can define yourself. you do not need the acceptance of anyone to do so.
> 
> and riley nope, not you i swear his name is something like well i cant say or the mods will get angry. i don't believe he has posted on this thread.


 'Kay, sorry then.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

lol not a problem and sorry if my posting seems a little strange or difficult to understand, ive been a little out of it lately. (need to sleep more)


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Define "Obsessive".
> 
> I don't obsess over anything in the fandom.


 
Generally. Not on an individual basis. 'Obsession with furry stuff' is the closest to a furry attitude because no other attitudes are distinctly furry-related enough. It's a retarded and obvious answer to the OP's retarded and stupid question.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 17, 2010)

wow ^ harsh and kinda mean ill say. whats wrong his question? it was a legitimate one not obvious and stupid as u so brutishly stated.


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> wow ^ harsh and kinda mean ill say. whats wrong his question? it was a legitimate one not obvious and stupid as u so brutishly stated.


 
I don't know, I found it odd that he expected and wants all furries to adhere to a one-dimensional personality of hugs and forehead kisses. Of course, I'm putting words into his mouth, but that's certainly how it reads.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 17, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> wow ^ harsh and kinda mean ill say. whats wrong his question? it was a legitimate one not obvious and stupid as u so brutishly stated.


 
When I think of the question, it just feels like I don't have enough brain damage to answer it properly.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 17, 2010)

well i guess im just speaking out of opinion u know. i am entitled to it... as is everyone else.....


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> well i guess im just speaking out of opinion u know. i am entitled to it... as is everyone else.....


 but do note there is such thing as Stupid Opinions


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 18, 2010)

^ im afraid that is only your opinion though. sorry =/


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> ^ im afraid that is only your opinion though. sorry =/


 
I don't _really_ want to get back into this thread, but I just have to say that that weak argument will never go over with anyone.  You're in a debate, you can't cop out like that.  

_But that's just my opinion, right?_

It just doesn't work.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2010)

Riley said:


> I don't _really_ want to get back into this thread, but I just have to say that that weak argument will never go over with anyone.  You're in a debate, you can't cop out like that.
> 
> _But that's just my opinion, right?_
> 
> It just doesn't work.


 
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=boiling_blood


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> ^ im afraid that is only your opinion though. sorry =/


 then go tell Professors and teachers that
I'm sorry that is fact as there is Dumb people :V


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 18, 2010)

I love how everybody here is ripping on lingga's spelling, it's the internet people, there are no grammar rules.  Now, if you're wondering why I'm spelling this so well, it's because I'm using my phone to post this and it has a very reactive spell check feature.


Edit:  Is lingga even posting in this thread anymore?


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I love how everybody here is ripping on lingga's spelling, it's the internet people, there are no grammar rules.


 
There are here, bucko.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hy00mans suck. We should kill them all and let furries rule the world.


 I agree.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I love how everybody here is ripping on lingga's spelling, it's the internet people, there are no grammar rules.  Now, if you're wondering why I'm spelling this so well, it's because I'm using my phone to post this and it has a very reactive spell check feature.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Is lingga even posting in this thread anymore?


Dear idiot, Grammar does exist on the internet too


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Dear idiot, Grammar does exist on the internet too


 
And it identifies you with the same connotations, too.


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Dear idiot, Grammar does exist on the internet too


 
Crysix, you'd have to be insane to think you're anyone to be lecturing about grammar.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> Crysix, you'd have to be insane to think you're anyone to be lecturing about grammar.


 Dear Ben, 
Want me to spout meme's again, I do know that makes you rage quite a bit.


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Dear Ben,
> Want me to spout* memes *again*?* I do know that makes you rage quite a bit.


 
<:3c


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I agree.


 
Go go gadget sarcasm detector?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

OP isn't posting here anymore, he ragequit. Did anyone even notice this?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OP isn't posting here anymore, he ragequit. Did anyone even notice this?



This is how fur trolls are made.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OP isn't posting here anymore, he ragequit. Did anyone even notice this?


 
Don't care, we don't really need him to have an excuse to continue the thread.  He's not a guest of honor or the star of the show or anything.  Fuck him.


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OP isn't posting here anymore, he ragequit. Did anyone even notice this?


 I didn't know we were paying attention.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 19, 2010)

Now that that the op is gone, I wonder what the topic of this forum will become?


----------



## eyeplusfork (Sep 19, 2010)

Um..  They are human, when all is said and done.  And humans are remarkably good at being both sides of the coin.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Saying that you did not know furries had a bad side to them is like saying you did not know the world had a bad side to it. I find that very cute and naive.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 19, 2010)

because furries are easy target, and it is fun to watch them over-react, [nods]
Even I can be mean. :3 Meow.


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Even I can be mean. :3 Meow.


 That's because you're a cat.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> That's because you're a cat.


 I suppose so.


----------



## Aden (Sep 19, 2010)

wolftamer22 said:


> lloololol rofl ;3


 
2/10


----------



## Xavan (Sep 19, 2010)

I have dont my fair share of youtubing about furry personalities, and I prefer the purgatory furries, who are neither cutesy wootsey people, or complete sticky dick weeds. They just be stylin' and profilin'.


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't particularly enjoy the doucheyness of FAF, but looking at some of the other furry communities, I would MUCH rather be a part of this right here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I have dont my fair share of youtubing about furry personalities, and I prefer the purgatory furries, who are neither cutesy wootsey people, or complete sticky dick weeds. They just be stylin' and profilin'.


 those furs dont exist sadly


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2010)

Xavan said:


> They just be stylin' and profilin'.



I agreed with you until this part. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2010)

You see... most of the furs I know are the ones from FurryUnderground on deviantART. My kind of furries are souless jaded bastards. We can have dead baby gibs splattered on our faces and still keep this face :3

I shit you not.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 22, 2010)

Grycho said:


> You see... most of the furs I know are the ones from FurryUnderground on deviantART. My kind of furries are souless jaded bastards. We can have dead baby gibs splattered on our faces and still keep this face :3
> 
> I shit you not.


 Buddy, you don't know who dark FAF's humor can get. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

Grycho said:


> You see... most of the furs I know are the ones from FurryUnderground on deviantART. My kind of furries are souless jaded bastards. We can have dead baby gibs splattered on our faces and still keep this face :3
> 
> I shit you not.


 those are babies compared to FAF furs


----------



## Klaue (Sep 23, 2010)

> Furries are still humans.  Humans are complete assholes.


Quotet for truth.
Seriously, that should be in big red letters at the top of every furry place on the internet. It's sad how many people do not get this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

Klaue said:


> Quotet for truth.
> Seriously, that should be in big red letters at the top of every furry place on the internet. It's sad how many people do not get this.


 it seems the majority of furries dont


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it seems the majority of furries dont


 
FurA: SHTOP FURSECUTIN MEH!!

FurB: OMH TROLLLZ!!

FurC: U Dun unfrstnd.

FurD:YIFF. That is all.

FurE:OMG Y ISNT FAF HUGBOXXN????????

FurG: Shut the f*** up.

This is FAF, your either FurG, or you can GTFO.

P.s. FurF was found dead with, a white fluid down his body


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 25, 2010)

Forget it, he's just a troll that tried to play it too hard.
The harder you try, the harder you will fail.

Either way he's still a 12 years old kid with no English.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

I want to punch the OP in the face.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to punch the OP in the face.


 
Then do it

Not that you can, he's gone

Probably gone to English lessons or something.


----------

